# Overstrength forces for collectors



## loop (Sep 7, 2010)

I know that collectors need to resist overstrength (omega) forces in seismic design categories C through F, but do their deck connections have to take that size of load as well? I'm not talking about the connection of the collector to the resisting element. I'm talking about dowels of a concrete slab to a concrete collector beam, or deck welds to a steel collector beam. It seems like it would be quite hard to get those to work for omega forces. Thanks for any input you have.


----------

